# How much are big tanks in your area... local fish clubs rock



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

*Have you ever looked into a local fish club?*​
yes, I'm a proud member1238.71%Yes, I'm on their forum but not active (or similar)39.68%No, but I think I've heard there is one in town825.81%Nope, I don't know anything about it825.81%


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Let's keep in mind that we arenâ€™t supposed to talk about specific stores in the open forum on this oneâ€¦

Iâ€™m tank shopping again and working with my local fish club I've put together a bulk order through a LFS of 10~20 All Glass Aquariums between 75~125 gal... note only two are for me, the rest are for other group memebers... This is the pricing they gave us.

Sizeâ€¦â€¦LFS Bulk Priceâ€¦â€¦..Local Regular Price
75..............$150.........................$279
90..............$250.........................$309
125............$345.........................$399

To get the regular reference price I called a pet shop listed in the yellow pages as â€œlowest prices in Charlotte", which isn't the one I used :lol:

So the two things Iâ€™m doing here is A) looking to see what other areas typical local prices are (just for curiosity) and B) Encouraging you guys to look into your local fish club and enjoy such benefits yourself!

So if youâ€™ve got a minute call a local pet shop at random and letâ€™s compare typical local prices. While your on hold play with google and find out about your local fish club


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

My local fish store sells Perfecto, Aqueon/AGA, Oceanic, Perfecto (and maybe soon ADHI) tanks at wholesale prices. For example I recently got a quote for a perfecto 265gallon with two overflows at ~$1330 (just the tank) which seems reasonable to me...particularly since it's a wholesale price with a 20 year warranty if you buy their stand with it..


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

I haven't owned a new tank in years !! Of the fifteen tanks I have, all but two have been bought or traded through our local club. To save on cash, it's the only way to go ! :thumb:


----------



## mdutile (Oct 10, 2007)

Local fish clubs are great. Sometimes, people who are re-organizing their set ups or changing tanks might be just giving away 10g set ups or other tanks and set ups for real cheap. Also, craigslist is your best friend for bargain deals, as long as you use some discretion and inspection.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

75 gallon Perfecto tanks are $89.00, during boxing week, at Big Al's each year. Maybe cheaper this year with the canadian dollar worth more than the US. I would have to say the bulk prices look higher than what I would pay at Big Al's, without a discount.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

around here in ct, also in ri, the cheapest tacome from wal mart. 200 dollars for a 55 gallon kit, it comes with a cap, light, filter system, and heater. Other than that there is only one pet store between groton and warwick that sells anything bigger than a 55. They have a 180 gallon for 1000 dollars with stand.
I have never heard of a local fish club, can someone explain this to me? It sounds like a great idea, especially if it is common to save on tanks as I am going to need a new one soon and was hoping to get at least a 180, rather have a 300 though....


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Here are the ones listed on this site for Connecticut:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/clubs/?State=CT&USstate=GO


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks, I will definitly look into them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The Northeast Council lists member societies on the left of this page, several more in CT:
http://northeastcouncil.org/html/


----------



## mairebrown (Mar 18, 2005)

I bought my last 2 tanks on Craigs List. There are always lots of them out there and sometimes people need to get rid of them quickly.


----------



## pilau (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been wanting a 125. My friend owns the local pet shop and he said the lowest he can sell it is 425.00 the regular price is 485.00 I think. But then again everything costs more in Hawaii due to shipping.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds expensive to me. Although I don't buy All Glass due to a dealer in my area carrying a quality tank for less.

I paid 160.00 for my Brand New 90 gallon. All glass was somewhere around 225-250.

75's range between 90.00-125.00. And 125 All glass w/ stands, lights, tops, are commonly on sale for 425.00. One store last year had them for 299.00, I could kick myself for not buying a truckload  My brother got in on that deal!


----------



## therulebookman (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, the prices you guys are quoting sound ridiculously cheap. I bought my 75 gal with stand, light and a cheap filter for $220 used on craigslist, and my 20 gal for $25 with a heater/filter/light, and those were both pretty darn good deals here in the Atlanta area. I think a 75 gal with stand runs over $600 new here, but maybe I didn't do enough shopping. I usually over do it on the bargain hunting though, so it would surprise me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stands are more expensive than tanks.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

yeah where i live there arnt any fish clubs... the closest is like 4 hours away in cleveland


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I hope you're being sarcastic about 4hrs. to Cleveland. There are aquarium clubs scattered all over the state. Not many cichlid specific though. I live an hr. to Cleveland For me to go to OCA meetings I have to drive within 10 mins of 2 other aqurarium clubs meeting locations.


----------

